
Show HN: GigaSecond - slimsag
http://gigasecond.github.io/
======
slimsag
Me and my brothers came up with this as a bit of a joke for measuring time; I
got bored and decided to take it to another level. Enjoy!

------
linorics
unix time replacement?

